

Enterprise to soon rent out electrical vehicles - peterbe
http://www.enterpriseholdings.com/press_room/PressReleaseDetail.aspx?ReleaseID=371

======
peterbe
I think this is fantastic because it means people can try them and assure that
they actually work without having to take the big leap of buying one.
Something you might only otherwise be able to do if you're Jay Leno rich.

Way to go Enterprise!

Also, with Enterprise buy 7% of all new cars in America; them showing this
kind of initiative is very welcomed from a environmental point of view.

